# New member. Need to update my gear.



## heavysoul (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello all. New member here. Just want to say how great this forum is which provides a wealth of information and interesting topics.

i'm a 48yr old intermediate to advanced snowboarder. Been riding for about 15yrs. My current setup is a burton custom and burton cartel bindings both of which are about 15yrs old.
It's showing some wear and tear and i think it's time to update my gear. there is currently so much great gear out there and i think it would help if i had some direction. 

i've been to some to the big mountains out west but i ride mainly in the east coast in VT—some powder days but mostly packed powder, groomed and icy!. I only free ride with a few small jumps if i'm feeling brave. i don't do tricks. i don't ride switch. 

i was looking at the burton deep thinker or i can get another custom with cartels but i feel like i should consider other brands as well. i don't need a wide board either. 

some advice would be much appreciated.

thank you in advance.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello...
Get something different than your custom to start a quiver. Something that rides the conditions that your custom fails at.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome.

May I suggest that you try to demo some other decks. If you have only been riding your Custom (great board ) ( which as Wrath as indicated by his suggestion that you add to it, not replace it) you owe it to yourself to demo some different profiles. 

There is so much out there that you have a lot of exploring to do.

Good luck


----------

